

Ask HN: What is the best way to find a good developer for a startup - allannjoroge

I am trying to find a good web developer to join my startup as a CTO, which is the best way to find one?
======
rgbrgb
I saw a targeted facebook ad once that linked to a video of a guy pitching his
company looking for a CTO. I clicked but I can't remember what the pitch was
about and I didn't contact him. I liked the idea though.

My best advice is to explore your personal networks. When I'm looking for a
collaborator that's my best bet.

Another thing to think about is that if you can't convince someone to build
your idea then you may need to spend more time iterating on it or gathering
data. Preorders from potential customers are the strongest data. If this is
for a social network where you need users to make it valuable, you could get
people to sign up for an email list.

------
homarp
interview them! Before that, first, don't get a friend, but use your network
to locate potential candidates. Then find someone a) close enough
geographically (because relocation or worse, work visa, is hard). b)
"compatible" with your way of working and thinking strategicallly. c) make
sure he/she has the pragmatism needed to do a startup (at least he/she should
have read Lean Startup). Worse is better. Whatever works. Do things that do
not scale. d) make sure you are managing budget the same way. e) make him/her
interview you too

~~~
outrightfree
"make him interview you too"

... or perhaps "her"

~~~
homarp
parent corrected

------
edoceo
There are likely events in your area where you can meet potential co-founders.
Don't commit too early. My biz guy found me (tech) but we went on several
"dates" over a few months.

